# Residency.



## lizziw (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you apply for residency in Portugal if you do not have an income but are living off savings until pension age?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, you no longer have to apply for Residency if you are a citizen of the EU, you now have the right to live in Portugal or any EU country.
You do however have to REGISTER your prescene with SEF the goverement department responsible for immigrants, within 30 days of being here for 3 months or immediatley if your intention is to stay.
In practice this is normally done at your local Camra, you reguire Passport, Fiscal Number and address. 
The regulations state you can be asked to prove you are financially independant and have healthcare, this is very rarely asked for, more likley at a SEF office. 
Registering with the Portuguese Health Service covers the healthcare, private medical cover should not be necassery.


----------



## lizziw (Feb 27, 2011)

*Residency*

[Many thanks.Can we still import our U.K. registered car?


----------



## lizziw (Feb 27, 2011)

Many thanks.Can we still import our U.K.registered car?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

lizziw said:


> Many thanks.Can we still import our U.K.registered car?


Presume you mean without paying import tax, then yes, you must be a resident here, you must have owned and be able to prove ownership and being resident in the UK for 12 months prior to moving. 
You must start matriculation within 6 months of date you left UK, not date you take out Residency.
If you go to the UK Lisbon Embassy site there is very clear information on requirements for importing a vehicle.
One thing it doesn't mention is Road Tax, the car will be classified for road tax from year matriculated, regardless of age of car. So a UK car registered 2000 would be treated as a new car matriculated in 2011. can be a significant difference and also has an impact on it's value.


----------

